
'Missing link' memristor created: Rewrite the textbooks? - chaostheory
http://www.eetimes.com/news/latest/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=207403521&printable=true
======
schtog
[http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-04/hp-
discovers-p...](http://www.popsci.com/scitech/article/2008-04/hp-discovers-
potential-god-particle-electronics)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memristor>

